# 31 Goldens Rescued in Georgia



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I am so glad the dogs have been rescued, and very grateful for all rescue groups and volunteers.


----------



## Cheryl and buddy (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks and Bump.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*God Bless*

God Bless Adopt a Golden Atlanta!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Lol, not to be rude, but I opened the website and the barking dog in the background woke up my sleeping Flora and she got all fluffed out and growly. :


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Adopt a Golden Atlanta is an amazing Golden Rescue-they always have a fantastic selection of available Goldens for Adoption. If you're looking to adopt a Golden, here's a great opportunity for you. 

Great job Lexie and the rest of your Intake team on rescuing and taking in these pups and dogs!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Do they transport, to northeast, if they aprove adoption?


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

If they don't, the GRF would! GRF members are remarkable about coming together to make sure a golden will go to a good home.

So many goldens that could use good homes on that web site--why not contact the Atlanta group and start your investigation, and if they are concerned about transport, tell them you can formulate a back up plan through GRF--where there's a new home waiting, there would be a way.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

oh the story of blind Roxie and Bob breaks my heart. I hope these two get a great home - well I hope they all do...but this story is one for the books. 

I take it this was a back yard breeder?

http://www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com/orphans_detail1.asp?id=1865&frame=1


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> Do they transport, to northeast, if they aprove adoption?


They have a blog section that the dogs can post how they are doing since the adoption. I have noticed several living in VA and MD. So, I believe they have some experience doing this.

Best of Luck!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is the info on Adopt A Golden Atlanta taken from the GRAC-NRC.ORG.

You can go to ADOPT A GOLDEN ATLANTA'S website for further information regarding their Adoption Process and Policy.



*Adopt A Golden Atlanta*








PO Box 420256
Atlanta, GA 30342-9998
Phone: 404-DOGLESS (404-364-5377) Fax: 404-256-8728
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com
Territory Serviced: Atlanta metro area.
Organizational information:
Formed in 2003 and incorporated, this 501(c)3 orgainization is insured.
Licensing complies with state requirements
Board and officers are elected.
This program uses foster homes and boarding kennels. 
Policies:
This program has written policies
This program works with purebred goldens
This program requires an application fee of $20
They adopt out of the service territory when when qualified applicants not available from our their area and they are filled to capacity; and if former adopter
Requires a dog be returned if the owner cannot keep it
Takes ownership of a dog upon intake
Requires a home visit before adoption approval in special circumstances depending on application answers
Follows up with adopters after placement
Dogs are observed and evaluated before adoption
All dogs receive all vaccines (Rabies, DHLPP and any other regionally appropriate tests) before adoption
All dogs have all tests (heartworm, fecal and other regionally appropriate tests) before adoption.
All dogs are altered (spayed or neutered) before adoption.
Adoption Fees:
Under 12 months = $400
1 - 4 years = $350
5 - 8 years = $300
9+ years = $250
Purebred dogs under 12 months $600


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is the Adoption Link on ADOPT A GOLDEN'S Website-be sure to click on the Adopt a Golden Application tab, (dog bone) for the Application and more info about the Adoption Process and Requirements.

http://adoptagoldenatlanta.com/adopt.asp

Click on this link to view available dogs for Adoption-

http://www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com/orphans.asp


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm with CFGRR, we require that the adopter(s) pick the dog up themselves from the Foster home at the time of taking possesion of the dog once the Adoption has been approved and processed. We do not allow our dogs to be transported other than by the Adopter. 

This is something you would need to discuss with AGA's Adoption Coordinator. Most of the Rescue Groups post this information on their info page on the GRAC-NRC.org or on their website.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know of a girl that adopted from them that lives here. She had to go up there and meet them after they found a dog they were interested in. And then brought the dog back home with them. So I think you would have to do that. But it doesnt hurt to send them an email.


----------

